# Fedor - French mastiff crossed rottweiler



## bah (Apr 9, 2011)

Hello,

I have to find a new home for my dog. His name is Fedor. He is 14 months old. This is French Mastiff crossed with Rottweiler. I can not live longer with him becouse 4 months ago my father died and I have to come back to Poland and unfortunately I can not take him with me. I was living with my girlfriend but we are not longer together and I dont have any possibility to stay in England.

We are from Derby in derbyshire. Fedor is very friendly with other people and dogs. He was never aggressive for anyone. Also he was not neutering.

Here you are his pictures.

ImageShack Album - 4 images

Thank you for any suggestion and answers


----------



## bah (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi,

The woman said that they can not help at the moment and I have to find him new home as soon as possible


----------

